# Photography Video Blogger!



## natotuke (Jul 16, 2008)

www.natotuke.com/blog

Hey there, my name is Nato Tuke! and I have made a photo blog that Ill be updating regularly! In addition I also have some Video blog updates that I post as well. Its very fun !!!!

Watch as I go on my journey through Brooks Institute of Photography and my experiences entering the industry by watching along on my blog!!

I just started my underwater course so this is a great time to start checking and commenting 

I really just feel that in order to have a successful photo blog there needs to be all types of photographers watching and putting their different opinions in, so comment away , it would help tons!

www.natotuke.com/blog


Thanks and hope you enjoy it!

p.s my site launches this week to!

---NATO TUKE!


----------

